# port forwarding..........



## pr.itdude (Dec 5, 2008)

hey i hv faced this problem..........and found solution to that
so i want to share it with u all.........

there is another method of port forwarding.......thats with telnet.
Go run>type telnet
open the host connection(in my case its 192.168.x.x) by simply typing o 192.168.x.x > 
type login : admin (might b different )
pass : admin
the main menu will appear
here u can see all the settings about ur network connection too....
select option 6 : NAT
select option 1: virtual server (if u want to open one port only..)
or select 2 : DMZ (but this will open all ur port making ur firewall weak, then must use some other strong firewall like comodo)

i used virtual server 
then select add (option 1)
enter the details : 
service name: abc (anything u want)
protocol : udp & tcp
external start/end: the port address u want to open for that application(check the port used by ur application like utorrent) : 61000
internal start/end :same as above
ip add : 192.168.x.x (get it from cmd>ipconfig)

all done
now save & reboot using option 12 in the main menu..........
now check in the application whether port forward is ok or not..........

i have done this for utorrent........!!
thnx to paroh too......he helped me a lot 
it will definitely increase ur utorrent download speed.......


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 6, 2008)

I use my modem in Bridging mode so never felt the need of Port forwarding. if I'm not wrong then its needed in case of an active firewall or PPPoE mode i.e. Direct connection no dialing, but do correct me if I'm wrong and also tell me whether forwarding my ports gonna have any effect on my DL or UL speeds?


----------



## mrintech (Dec 6, 2008)

Edit your Post and *remove* exact values of your IP address. *Format it like: 192.xxx.xx.xx*


----------



## pr.itdude (Dec 6, 2008)

thnx buddy.....
@plasma_snake...
as per my knowledge....yes u need port forwarding only in case u have an active firewall......and yes ofcourse, it increases ur download speed.......as there is no restriction for the incoming connection through that particular port so the applicaion using that port will download contents faster......!!!
im xperiencing it......


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 6, 2008)

So how do I port forward my UT300R2U modem?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 7, 2008)

^^ check if ur router is listed at www.portforward.com and then u can follow instructions.. 
----------

Yup, PF is needed for active firewall and PPPoE type of connections...
*PF is a  method* of specifying a dedicated port number so that the port itself remains a as a permanent open connection for other PEERS (computers on the BiTtorrent n/w) to commnunicate with u (i.e with ur Computer) hence the upload speed imporves and since the P2P community works on sharing, ur D/load speeds also increase eventually (coz of the imporvement of ur u/l speeds as by having a dedicated port singled out jus for P2P peer usage..) 
----------------

I hv already PFded my D-Link ADSL router (model DSL 502T) and now i get a constant d/l speed of 200-210 kbps on my 256 kbps MTNL triband BB connection.. 
---------


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 7, 2008)

I earlier checked at Portforward.com but my modem is not mentioned there or in their client either.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 7, 2008)

^^ 

hmmm....btw can u post the screenshot of ur Routers interface.. (i guess u must be connectiong to ur router's configuration page by 192.168.xx.xx ) is it ???


----------



## pr.itdude (Dec 7, 2008)

hey bro.......check out this...
*portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/UTStarcom/UT-300R2U/Utorrent.htm

here u can find ur solution..............
and if not, simply follow the telnet method.......as i hv used that and im also using UT300R2U modem with mtnl triband connection..........!!



ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> I hv already PFded my D-Link ADSL router (model DSL 502T) and now i get a constant d/l speed of 200-210 kbps on my 256 kbps MTNL triband BB connection..
> ---------



hey r u getting 200-210 kbps or KB/s .........??? which torrent client do u use.......?? with 256 kbps triband plan........??


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 7, 2008)

pr.itdude said:


> simply follow the telnet method.......as i hv used that and im also using UT300R2U modem with mtnl triband connection..........!!


Mine too is UT300R2U. Can u gimme steps how'd u do it from modem's interface? 
BTW is it just mine or does the Telnet command doesn't works in Vista's Command Prompt?


----------



## pr.itdude (Dec 7, 2008)

hey if u wanna to do it from modem's interface....then go through the link below:
*portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/UTStarcom/UT-300R2U/Utorrent.htm

follow the steps therein.....
and cant say about telnet in vista........!!!!


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 7, 2008)

^^ Re Doodh,  I tried to do so but my modem's interface is nothing like as that shown in the link. So what now??? Want its interface's screenies, u'll get it in my next post.


----------



## pr.itdude (Dec 7, 2008)

ya then u must post ur screenshot..........
the same situation was also with me...........the interface was different as shown 
by the portforward.com,,,,,,,then i did it using telnet..........


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 7, 2008)

Well here are the screenshots, uploaded at Imageshack.

*img218.imageshack.us/img218/6939/dsl1gt5.th.jpg

*img146.imageshack.us/img146/189/dsl2zc4.th.jpg

*img146.imageshack.us/img146/2893/dsl3pt4.th.jpg

*img146.imageshack.us/img146/5197/dsl4bo6.th.jpg


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 7, 2008)

^type tenet in vita run menu

@pr.itdude
do this telnet method works for all modems?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 8, 2008)

pr.itdude said:


> hey r u getting 200-210 kbps or KB/s .........??? which torrent client do u use.......?? with 256 kbps triband plan........??



well im getting 200-210 kbps (kilo bits) as tat wud be obvious and sane too on my 256 kbps (kilo bits) connection..  

And i Use utorrent..


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 8, 2008)

Vista's cmd prompt doesn't recognizes Telnet as a valid command or a directory or a batch file so no running it.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 8, 2008)

^^ 
did u check if ur router is listed at www.portforward.com ?? if yes, then u can follow instructions..  

i hv never used telnet and wud prolly (probably) never gonan use this technique) as im satisfied with PFing.. 
(getting 200-210 kbps (kilobits) on my 256 kbps (kilobits) MTNL BB connection and using uTORRENT as my bit torrent client.)
----------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## mrintech (Dec 8, 2008)

Kabhi PortForward use nai kiya. Azureus sab kaam kar deta hai mera


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 8, 2008)

^^

wah beta  accha hai...but my d/l speeds sucked like hell  so i had to do PF... and now i get decent speeds ----> (getting 200-210 kbps (kilobits) on my 256 kbps (kilobits) MTNL BB connection and using uTORRENT as my bit torrent client.) 
---------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## mrintech (Dec 8, 2008)

*Off:*

*Cheers n e-peace....* - Ye kya Jaroori Hai? 

*e-peace = electronic peace* 

Bhai log sab log apne apne gadgets aur computer band kar do... tabhi *electronic shanti* hogi  - aisa *ashu888ashu888 *bola hai* 
*


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 8, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Vista's cmd prompt doesn't recognizes Telnet as a valid command or a directory or a batch file so no running it.


Do this to enable telnet in vista

Go to   ControlPanel>Programs>Programs and Features> now  on left u can see  "Turn windows features on or off" click that, in that list find telnet at the last and enable it from there(tick),wait for some time, now u can run telnet from run menu.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 8, 2008)

> *Off:*
> 
> *Cheers n e-peace....* - Ye kya Jaroori Hai?
> 
> ...



mrintech.. !! lol..  looks like we both are the best of pals here (w'out the orkut thingy..lol..)

sumtimes i pull ur leg and sumtimes u do the same for me.... 

aare yaar theek pehchaana e-peace=electronic peace...matlab use ur electronic devices but use them for ur own good and betterment and NOT for nuisance ..  
----------

Cheersn e-peace....


----------



## mrintech (Dec 8, 2008)

OFF:

Leg Pulling to Mere *Khoon* mein hai Guru


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 8, 2008)

And i'll eat those leg pieces


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 8, 2008)

^^ 

dude, u never sleep or wat ?? lol..  (look at the time of ur post, 03.11 hrs) or is it tat u get up really early ???


----------



## mrintech (Dec 8, 2008)

*No at that time he eats LEGS *


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm here evrytime, every where 
That's the time I go hunting for leg pieces 
BTW I'm strictly Vegetarian
On Topic, tell me how to port forward my UT300R2U?


----------



## pr.itdude (Dec 8, 2008)

zyberboy said:


> Do this to enable telnet in vista
> 
> Go to   ControlPanel>Programs>Programs and Features> now  on left u can see  "Turn windows features on or off" click that, in that list find telnet at the last and enable it from there(tick),wait for some time, now u can run telnet from run menu.



have u tried this.........??
well its not getting clear from ur snapshots.........
yar do try using this, nothing hazardous there...........!!


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Dec 11, 2008)

@Plasma

Are you in bridged or pppoe mode? if you are running over bridge, then you dont need port forwarding. If in pppoe, you need port forwarding.


----------



## ubersoldat (Dec 11, 2008)

@Plasma . Pls check the given link

*www.sumedh.info/articles/port-forwarding-utstarcom-ut300r2u-bsnl.html

Bye


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 12, 2008)

Ur method looks promising dude but check out my screenies, I've no NAT option at all!


----------



## mrintech (Dec 12, 2008)

Plasma is in *eating LEGS Mode*


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 12, 2008)

Answer me dudeZ and yes leg eating is going to continue till mid Jan, the time my exams get over. Wanna hear my secret recipe for eatin' legs?


----------



## pr.itdude (Dec 12, 2008)

try out *192.168.1.1/main.html ......
may it work 4 u......!!


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 12, 2008)

^^^ well that opens up the DSL Router's front page.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 12, 2008)

Install or Enable the telnet program if Vista does not provide one by default.

Here's a helper guide: *www.tech-recipes.com/rx/1793/vista_install_telnet_client/

If its still not possible via telnet, find an alternative firmware that has better options.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Dec 12, 2008)

I made a related post some time ago. check it out.

Port Forwarding solution for Dataone's new Siemens SL2-141 ADSL router/modem  *upload.wikimedia.org/skins/monobook/external.png
(works for other models too)


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 12, 2008)

I tried to do the Telnet thingy and this is what I got

*img75.imageshack.us/img75/5166/teltrobyo2.th.jpg


----------



## ubersoldat (Dec 12, 2008)

Checkd ur scrn shot man.  . Try to remove that connection and set a new router connection in PPPoE mode. Donno whether it works or not  . Just try.


----------



## paroh (Dec 12, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> I tried to do the Telnet thingy and this is what I got
> 
> *img75.imageshack.us/img75/5166/teltrobyo2.th.jpg



run->cmd->telnet 192.168.1.1 ->user name  password  then type  help it will show u available command. Some think like this

*img525.imageshack.us/img525/2725/telnetqj0.jpg

Or try pr.itdude technique it will open ur router front page but all the advance features will be display like advanced setup in which u can see nat under nat virtual server and DMZ host.

Note: First clean ur internet explorer History cookies etc same do with firefox then try this *192.168.1.1/main.html 



ubersoldat said:


> Checkd ur scrn shot man.  . Try to remove that connection and set a new router connection in PPPoE mode. Donno whether it works or not  . Just try.



Thinkdigit image Attachment is not working so pls upload the file to some other place


----------



## mrintech (Dec 12, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Wanna hear my secret recipe for eatin' legs?


Yo! Why Not. Usme* Kela *Jarror Hoga  

BTW I wanna know why you all don't use: *azureus.sourceforge.net  ????? I feel it is quite cooool than utorrent....

Clarifications please....


----------



## pr.itdude (Dec 13, 2008)

with reference to post #1 of mine, these are the snapshots.........

as soon as u log in this is what i got to see n then i selected 6 :
*preview.shareapic.net/preview4/013318357.jpg

then this :

*preview.shareapic.net/preview4/013318359.jpg 

after selecting 1 this :
*preview.shareapic.net/preview4/013318361.jpg 

and finally u can add the settings as mentioned in #1 with this :
*preview.shareapic.net/preview4/013318362.jpg  

---------
but yes my isp is MTNL, delhi.........
and i think urs is BSNL.......!!! but telnet method is universal..........might b the difference due to ur OS........!!!

-------------
@mrintech............
hey buddy look what the speed i got....with utorrent.......
the full movie downloaded in 2 hrs.......
with max download speed : 195 kB/s.........
and a lots of seeders and leechers....(i think max ...)

*preview.shareapic.net/preview4/013318506.jpg    

gr8  
----i hv 2mbps mtnl connection.....
its expectable with that....

and all these after port forwading.....!!
earlier i was getting a max of 50-60 kB/s.....
so go for it....


----------



## mrintech (Dec 14, 2008)

Well you will be amzed to know that I am on 64 Kbps  BTW congo for your speed


----------

